# New setup - Breville/Sage Barista Express vs Rancilio Silvia



## JK88 (Nov 2, 2016)

Good morning all!

I have been a loyal Aeropress user for about 7 years and now want to make the jump into brewing espresso in its purest form at home! I understand the need for good coffee and I am a big fan of Small Batch in Brighton UK - check them out if you haven't already. I also use them to grind my coffee at the moment and understand the importance for a good consistent grind.

I have been doing a lot of research and within my budget I think I have narrowed my choices down to the Breville/Sage Barista Express or the Rancilio Silvia and Rancilio Rocky grinder.

Every time I think I have decided, I change my mind as to which one to buy. Aesthetically, value for money and ease of use the Breville looks great but the heritage and build quality of the Rancilio looks a lot better and will possibly give me better value for money long term?

I was wondering whether any of you could give me your opinions on the above? If I am also to go with Rancilio Silvia and Rocky grinder, should I go for the doser or doserless versions? Or an alternative?

Thanks for your help!

JK


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

A few questions:

Are you willing to put in time and effort, or do you want quick and easy?

How many espresso's are you likely to make per day?

Mainly milk based drinks or not?

What kind of budget do you have?

Would you consider second hand or does it have to be new?


----------



## JK88 (Nov 2, 2016)

- Yes, I am keen to learn but want something quick enough that I can use in the morning before work as well as something I can take my time with when I am not tight for time

- A couple of double shots a day I would imagine

- I would say half and half, in the week I tend to drink black coffee but I would like to learn to use a steam wand

- Budget is £600 top, this seems to fit the bill at the moment - http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=set-ranc-2uk, or the Breville/Sage is around the same price point

- I would prefer new but I certainly wouldn't rule our secondhand.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

First up, do your research on coffeeitalia before you buy. They are fairly renound for bad after sales service, some people seem to have no issue, but others barely get a reply.

Advantages of the Silvia: road tested design and components. Easily repairable with a strong reputation for reliability.

E61 compatible group head, wide range of accessories available at reasonable cost.

Advantages of the Sage: PID controlled temperature stability, which can be adjusted a few degrees. I can't find any particular info on quite how stable it is but a PID is a very good thing, and something that is a common mod on the Silvia which vastly improves stability.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , the heritage and build quality of each silvia hasn't translated into " ease of use " . Go on YouTube and search " temp surfing silvia " and see if this is something you want to do . Temp variance in espresso is really key when pulling a shot .


----------

